# Screen print artist



## wingedthunder (May 19, 2011)

Hello I am looking for a screen print artist to design an BBQ competition event shirt. Please let me know if anyone has contacts that may be good at this type of design.


----------



## bobrobinson896 (Apr 3, 2021)

Well if you are still interested in getting this stuff I have to a friend who might have for sale you can kindly text him on his Gmail address


[email protected]


Good luck

Sent from my itel P13 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikewozowski (Mar 3, 2010)

you might be able to find someone on fiver.

do you want something simple or more complex?


----------



## wingedthunder (May 19, 2011)

mikewozowski said:


> you might be able to find someone on fiver.
> 
> do you want something simple or more complex?


Thank you. We did it in house. I was looking complex, but we simplified it a bit and my staff did it.


----------

